# Does anybody make a AR in 22-250?



## jas41

Wonering if anybody knows of a company that makes a ar in 22-250 or who can build one?


----------



## boomdead

yes please!


----------



## youngdon

I don't believe I have ever heard of someone making them, I believe that you would move into an AR-10 platform. There is a .223wssm though.


----------



## On a call

The round is too large. I looked into a .243 however there was not enough room. You have to move into a differant gun platform like YD mentioned AR-10.


----------



## El Gato Loco

You can do the .223 WSSM in an AR platform. Compare that to the 22-250 and see what you think.


----------



## knapper

There are a bunch of wild cat cartridges out there and some are based on the 7.62-39 the Russian military round that can be gotten in an AR platform so I would guess that the 5.45-39 could be gotten also which is about like the .223/5.56-45.


----------



## Furtaker

I have been waiting for someone to make one myself! 22-250 is my choice but forced to use other cal. and would sale a lot of guns to get my hands on one. I thing 22-250 ar or an 22 Swift would be the best thing since sliced bread! If you find someone how does let me know! They do make a AR in .204 that might be the closest to the 22-250.


----------



## breatheandsqueeze

Check out Keis firearms! They are doing some pretty interesting stuff. 
B&S


----------



## Helmet_S

Until now I have never owned a 223/5.56 and really didn't want to. I myself am not that impressed by them. I recently just finished my AR-15 with a 5.56 barrel and I am already doubting (wihtout shooting) that I will like the 5.56 rounds performance. If I decide that I don't like it I will be replacing the barrel with a 204 barrel and gonig back to a round that I am very fond of. If you ask me you can't beat the 204 with anything other than a 22-250. Since a 22-250 would have to be built on an AR-10 platform that isn't happening anytime soon for me.


----------



## Joe Baker

first post so i guess a big HOWDY







is in order first. here is a link to a fella i know. http://www.lakesideguns.com/ eric is very sharp in building firearms. give him a shout and i'd bet he could help you out.


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the link and welcome to PT.


----------



## youngdon

Glad you could make it Joe Baker.


----------



## youngdon

DPMS makes an LAR- in .243. It is off the same platform as their 308 I believe, but is definitly larger than the AR-15 platform.


----------



## Joe Baker

I'm saven my pennies to build a 6.5 Grendel upper. Gota love that round


----------



## youngdon

Get a 24" barrel if you can. It sure improves long range trajectory over the 16". IMO


----------



## Joe Baker

Is there an advantage with the 24" over the 20" other than the ability to shoot heavier ammo?


----------



## Helmet_S

Joe Baker said:


> Is there an advantage with the 24" over the 20" other than the ability to shoot heavier ammo?


The longer barrel wouldn't really give you the ability to shoot heavier bullets. that has to do with the twist rate of the barrel. the longer barrel simple allows more pressure to build and thus higher speeds to be obtained before the bullets leaves the barrel and stops being pushed by the gases. Keep in mind that the 6.5 grendel round was designed for shorter 18" barrels and should perform very well out of it for most situations. From what I have read and understood from those that own them is that unless you are shooting competitions or extreme long range barrels over 20" won't produce a noticable difference for the shooter.

I would say that if you are taking normal shots of 300 yards and less then you can go with whatever length that you want. if you start pushing those shots out to 500-600 yards then some extra length would help and alot of practice as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## jriggs

youngdon said:


> DPMS makes an LAR- in .243. It is off the same platform as their 308 I believe, but is definitly larger than the AR-15 platform.


it is the same frame...i have seen the .243 and .308 side by side and they're the larger AR-10 frame. i have a LR-308 and it's a great rifle...shoots all ammo well and can smack a 15" gong at 300 yards all day. even with the iron sights it's easy to shoot the gong.

only drawback is the trigger sucks...but most AR triggers so. all you need is a few bucks and a Timney drop in trigger and you're set.


----------

